# Static Contractions of Muscles? Does it increase strength?



## Corporal Hicks (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi, I was talking to one of my work collegues the other day and he mentioned that tensing muscles as you would when weight lifting say, really squeezing your bicep muscle up and down even without weights just say doing it right now and really concentrate on contracting that muscle. Does it strengthen the muscle and create mass or is that just incorrect?

As in, really tense the muscle and squeeze it, bring it up to the point of contraction and then back again really squeezing. Does it do anything?

Regards
Nick


----------



## Lisa (Mar 9, 2005)

Those exercises are referred to as Isometric exercises. I found this information and I hope it helps.

http://ask.yahoo.com/ask/20001005.html

 According to the article, isometric exercises are those in which a force is applied to a resistant object. An example is pushing against a brick wall -- even though there is a build up of tension in the muscles, there is no actual movement. The web page emphasizes a few points for people thinking about isometric exercises: 




To increase strength, it's necessary to maintain a position in any one exercise for 6 to 8 seconds.
The exercise should be repeated 5 to 10 times.
Any one isometric exercise will only increase muscle strength at one joint angle. Strengthening the other joint positions requires repetition of further corresponding exercises.
Isometric exercises on their own are not recommended for strength training. They are only part of a complete exercise program.
If you suffer from heart disease or raised blood pressure, you should steer clear of isometric training. During the muscular contractions in this form of exercise, blood pressure can rise quite dramatically.
It seems that as long as you're flexing or applying force against something, you're engaged in an isometric exercise. The great thing about isometric exercises is they can be performed just about anywhere and at any time.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Mar 9, 2005)

Isometric exersises do build a level of strength.  There are entire martial arts forms devoted to strength building using isometric movements.

The only problem I see with them is the inherent inefficiency.  They depend entirely on the strength of your contraction, which one day will be different than the next (because you can't measure it), and it's difficult to target specific muscles (working a curling motion will also involve the abs, chest, and shoulders).

I would bet that lifting weights is more efficient and targeted, although it's harder to keep them with you at all times .  It gives you a definite marker for progress (weight lifted and reps) and you can work just the bicep or tricep, instead of both.  Targeted exercises means that you can more easily work a weaker muscle and you're less likely to tire overall because you're working fewer muscle groups within the exercise.

WhiteBirch


----------



## MikeMartial (Mar 9, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Does it strengthen the muscle and create mass or is that just incorrect?
> Regards
> Nick


As far as buidling mass, no.  To build muscle, you need to tear down sufficient quantities of muscle fiber; once in a state of rest, those mucle fibers will be built back, with more.

  To achieve this, you need to be lifting heavy enough weights to cause enough trauma---and isometrics don't engage enough muscle fiber or cause enough damage.


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 9, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi, I was talking to one of my work collegues the other day and he mentioned that tensing muscles as you would when weight lifting say, really squeezing your bicep muscle up and down even without weights just say doing it right now and really concentrate on contracting that muscle. Does it strengthen the muscle and create mass or is that just incorrect?
> 
> As in, really tense the muscle and squeeze it, bring it up to the point of contraction and then back again really squeezing. Does it do anything?
> 
> ...


Don't confuse making 'stronger muscles' with 'bigger muscles' as can happen.  A residual affect of strength training is increase mass/density to some degree - it is unavoidable.  Unless you are a body builder, the idea should never be to exercise for increased mass.  It should be for increased strength (strength/endurance, strength/power, strength/quickness or agility....) in all its many applications.

Isometric and Isokenetic exercises are both effective.  I think what you are talking about here is creating a form of resistence based on mental control of muscle contraction instead of increasing loads on the muscles.  It is a great way to increase endurance and joint stability safely.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 9, 2005)

Static Contraction will increase strength.  Perhaps its the wrong question .  Are static contraction exercises an effective way to provide dynamic strength? The answer is that exercise involving range of motion and ideally stablizer muscles involved in free motion will more effectively train strength and be less likely to encourage injury.  

Jeff


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 9, 2005)

I think it was Charles Atlas that popularized and showed that dynamic tension could help develop muscle mass and increase strength.


----------

